
Squeak Smalltalk on a PostmarketOS Cellphone - tonyg
https://eighty-twenty.org/2020/08/25/postmarketos-smalltalk
======
neilv
tonyg is also accomplished in Scheme/Racket, but Smalltalk/Squeak sounds like
even a better and more interesting fit. Especially with the morphs world, and
possibilities of direct manipulation programming, finding what resonates with
kids for their own devices they program themselves, etc.

FWIW, I have an old starting point with DrRacket on pmOS.
[https://www.neilvandyke.org/postmarketos/](https://www.neilvandyke.org/postmarketos/)

------
ptrott2017
This looks awesome. I really like Tonyg's actor library for Squeak so this is
great to see and will be definitely following this closely.

Neilv's old DrRacket on pmOS also looks very interesting.

Ok - Time to take another look at pmOS.

